# Socializing in Estepona



## AliciaRL (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Alicia and I´m 20. I´m half english / half spanish and have lived in Estepona for 10 years. But as I´ve been studying in Madrid for the last 2 years, I find that when I come home to Estepona for the holidays I no longer have the same friends or social life that I had when I lived here.. life moves on I guess. I still have some spanish friends here, mainly guys.. I would love to meet some english people here, specially girls my age. 
I love going to the beach, having cocktails in the chiringuitos, going to the gym and basically enjoying my summer here before I have to return to Madrid in October. 


Thanks guys!!


----------



## Yanire (May 20, 2012)

Hi, Alicia. Your messages was submit 2 years ago, anyway I'm spanish girl than live in Estepona. I studied English but for me is imposible to improved (most of the people don't speak English) so if you're still here and do you want to know new people here I'm


----------



## cat30 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Socialising in Estepona*

Hey, I am an english girl who moved to Estepona a few months ago and would love to meet and maybe pick up some spanish and help with english


----------

